# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Two Day Medical Track at Inside 3D Printing Santa Clara

## Brian_Krassenstein

Those attending the MecklerMedia Inside 3D Printing Conference & Expo in Santa Clara, CA from October 20-22  will have their plates full just attending the different ‘tracks’  available; in particular, the medical track should be of particular  interest to many because 3D printing is currently responsible for making  such inspirational and incredible impacts on people’s lives, improving  quality of living, and sometimes saving lives altogether. The various  tracks, being presented over two days, include topics such as 3D  printing and humanitarian applications, how 3D printing is changing the  scope of tissue imaging, how dentistry is being affected, and much more.  Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/100840/medical-track-i3dpconf/

----------

